# reseau avec freebox hub ou switch, cables croisés ou droits ?



## thieba (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir une freebox et je voudrais mettre mes deux ordinateurs en réseau.

Faut-il un switch ou un hub pour partager la seule prise ethernet de la freebox ?

Avant, j'utilisai un cable ethernet croisé, il fait 10 metres de long, traverse un mur etc. :affraid: Comment faire pour le réutiliser ?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui savent et qui partagent.


----------



## Alycastre (7 Avril 2006)

un hub et activer la fonction "routeur" de la freebox


----------



## thieba (7 Avril 2006)

Merci Alycastre

Maintenant, quels cables me faut-il ? La question reste entière.


----------



## Alycastre (7 Avril 2006)

thieba a dit:
			
		

> Merci Alycastre
> 
> Maintenant, quels cables me faut-il ? La question reste entière.


Un simple cable réseau : câble UTP de catégorie 5, que tu trouveras partout

cable croisé pour liaison ordinateur, ordinateur
cable droit pour liaison ordinateur switch ou routeur

Donc, il te faut un cable droit
Récupéré sur un forum:

" ...tu dois relier tes 2 pc au switch par des cables droits, et ta freebox au switch par un cable croisé.
ceci étant ça peut marcher avec tes 3 cables croisés sachant que a l'heure d'aujourd'hui la plupart des materiels accepte les 2 c'est le cas de la freebox(v4) pour ton switch il faut tester.

en tout cas pour récap:
-cable croisé pur relier 2 équipements de meme nature.( ex 2pc ou 1pc & 1 routeur, le routeur étant conçu comme un ordi, 2hub, 2switch, 1 hub & 1 switch)
-cable droit pour 2 équipements de nature différentes(ex 1pc & 1 hub, 1pc & 1 switch).... "

ici


----------

